# Fire HD bottom menu disappeared



## Rfe1581 (Dec 15, 2012)

My girlfriend has a new Fire HD and all of a sudden the shortcuts bar (with the home button and back button) no longer shows up. This makes it impossible to navigate. Any ideas on why? Or how to fix it?!?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing there's a small icon in the center that sort of looks like an = sign?  Tap/drag up on that and the bottom bar will come back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rfe1581 said:


> My girlfriend has a new Fire HD and all of a sudden the shortcuts bar (with the home button and back button) no longer shows up. This makes it impossible to navigate. Any ideas on why? Or how to fix it?!?


Also, sometimes in landscape, it's on the side.

If you still can't find it, try a restart (press and hold the power button for about twenty seconds or so until the screen goes black.

Betsy


----------

